# Abu Dhabi Security Clearance



## Star_Psy

Hi,

Is anyone still out there waiting for their security clearance to come through? I've been offered a position at a university in Abu Dhabi. My paperwork for the security clearance was submitted on August 5th. It's going on 3 months now. I've never worked abroad and am still in the US.

I'd appreciate it if anyone else would share their experience with this. It's helpful in keeping the hope alive that this will go through - soon.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AlexDhabi

If you didn't hear back yet it is still under processing.


----------



## goodfellow

*Still waiting*



AlexDhabi said:


> If you didn't hear back yet it is still under processing.


Mine was submitted first week of October and still waiting..
There have been people who got in 2 days and also people waiting for 6 months plus..

It is driving me crazy.....


----------



## Star_Psy

Thanks for the info. I'm glad my situation isn't abnormal. That should be differentiated from being glad with the wait. I just wish it would move faster; like everyone else.:confused2:


----------



## goodfellow

Star_Psy
Which university did you apply to? Can u share what position it is for? trying to find some method to the madness of how they approve the secirity clearance.. Employer, position etc..


----------



## Star_Psy

I'm not sure if the security check allows for me to mention specifics like that. That tells you that I know nothing about what it entails. If they're doing forum monitoring, which is certainly possible, I don't want to be in breach of any regulations and jeopardize my chances. 

I've contacted the university several times for specifics but haven't been given any.


----------



## goodfellow

Noy a problem. Its gets frustrating when I don't know what the process is and how long it is going to take.


----------



## Star_Psy

Yes, I feel your pain. To alleviate it for at least a moment, we can look at this similie: :bolt:
That's an illustration of how fast I'll be out the door once this clearance comes through.

But before that, I might do this for a while: :bump2:


----------



## Amma

My security clearance (also for a university position) was submitted the first week of August. I seriously did not expect it to take this long, nor did the university give any indication that it might take weeks if not months. I'm seriously frustrated. It makes planning so difficult. I still really want the job, but I want to move on with my life as well. Can't believe it's been more than 3 months now. 

If anyone out there got security clearance after 3 months or more, please post it here. It would be good to know that there is hope.


----------



## goodfellow

*giving up*

And moving on. thought it might be a good change but not worth the wait for me.


----------



## Star_Psy

goodfellow,

Are you going to reject the offer if the clearance comes through?


----------



## goodfellow

Star_Psy said:


> goodfellow,
> 
> Are you going to reject the offer if the clearance comes through?


Yes!
I just picked another offer here in the US!
I can't take the risk of missing this offer for something I am not sure will work out


----------



## Star_Psy

Congrats goodfellow. It's good to know something worked out for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Star_Psy

Amma said:


> My security clearance (also for a university position) was submitted the first week of August. I seriously did not expect it to take this long, nor did the university give any indication that it might take weeks if not months. I'm seriously frustrated. It makes planning so difficult. I still really want the job, but I want to move on with my life as well. Can't believe it's been more than 3 months now.
> 
> If anyone out there got security clearance after 3 months or more, please post it here. It would be good to know that there is hope.


Hi Amma,

Are you still waiting for the security clearance?


----------



## ashburn

*Be Patient*

My SC just started 21 Nov.. still long way to go


----------



## Amma

Star_Psy said:


> Hi Amma,
> 
> Are you still waiting for the security clearance?



Star_Psy,

Yes, still waiting for security clearance :-(
It's been a long and frustrating wait (4+ months). The university has now changed my start date to January 2014 if security clearance is granted. I have been looking elsewhere for work in case clearance is rejected. What about you?

Amma


----------



## Star_Psy

Amma said:


> Star_Psy,
> 
> Yes, still waiting for security clearance :-(
> It's been a long and frustrating wait (4+ months). The university has now changed my start date to January 2014 if security clearance is granted. I have been looking elsewhere for work in case clearance is rejected. What about you?
> 
> Amma


I'm still waiting as well and have no idea what the university will do if and when it goes through. Like you, I'm also looking elsewhere in case the clearance is rejected.

I wonder why these checks take so long for potential university employees.


----------



## Ahithophel

Waiting for a SC to work for a university as well in AD, last thing I heard the SC was sent in Nov 18. Got my fingers crossed


----------



## Amma

I have just contacted the HR department at the university to which I applied. I have not spoken to them since October and thought I'd give them a call and see what happened. I thought that perhaps SC was rejected and I haven't been informed. Well, the HR dept has just told me that since applying for clearance for me in early August, they have not received any reply from the ministry as of yet. 

I'm just wondering whether there's still hope given the length of time that has passed. It would be great to hear from people who did eventually get clearance after several months of waiting, just to know whether or not to still have hope.


----------



## Ahithophel

Its a pity HR doesn't even drop you an occasional update, I guess its how things roll in the ME. I have read lots of people saying one needs a lot of patience.


----------



## busybee2

Ahithophel said:


> Its a pity HR doesn't even drop you an occasional update, I guess its how things roll in the ME. I have read lots of people saying one needs a lot of patience.


it gets you into the swing of how this place works early on.....


----------



## Ahithophel

FYI

SC came through, offer received and planning on next move! Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## Star_Psy

Amma said:


> I have just contacted the HR department at the university to which I applied. I have not spoken to them since October and thought I'd give them a call and see what happened. I thought that perhaps SC was rejected and I haven't been informed. Well, the HR dept has just told me that since applying for clearance for me in early August, they have not received any reply from the ministry as of yet.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether there's still hope given the length of time that has passed. It would be great to hear from people who did eventually get clearance after several months of waiting, just to know whether or not to still have hope.


I emailed them a couple of days ago and got the same response. 

From perusing this site, it seems that some people have gotten cleared after 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Star_Psy

Ahithophel said:


> FYI
> 
> SC came through, offer received and planning on next move! Thanks for all the advice guys


Congrats! Best of luck.

Three weeks for clearance..., ...wow...


----------



## ashburn

Congrates Ahithophel...
That's amongst the fast SC obtained tracked from this forum.
So the next step is the Visa..


----------



## auh_pinoy

I'm also waiting for my SC, reading from different forums, it takes months for the result to come. Some were lucky enough to get the results in just few days..... I hope there is someone here in this forum working as HR who can share information on how they process, what they usually check in SC.


----------



## ashburn

auh_pinoy said:


> I'm also waiting for my SC, reading from different forums, it takes months for the result to come. Some were lucky enough to get the results in just few days..... I hope there is someone here in this forum working as HR who can share information on how they process, what they usually check in SC.


I doubt the HR will release this kind of info.


----------



## Amma

*Six months later and still no reply... unbelievable.*

Star Psy,

Six whole months since applying for security clearance and the Ministry has STILL not got back to the University. Although I've kept myself very busy, I've left that door slightly open in case security clearance does come through as I've very keen on working in the UAE again. 

Star Psy, what ever happened with you? Did you get your clearance or have you given up and moved on?

Anyone else have a similar experience of waiting a ridiculous amount of time for clearance?

Amma


----------



## Star_Psy

Amma said:


> Star Psy,
> 
> Six whole months since applying for security clearance and the Ministry has STILL not got back to the University. Although I've kept myself very busy, I've left that door slightly open in case security clearance does come through as I've very keen on working in the UAE again.
> 
> Star Psy, what ever happened with you? Did you get your clearance or have you given up and moved on?
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience of waiting a ridiculous amount of time for clearance?
> 
> Amma


I'm still in limbo. I haven't given up though.


----------



## ashburn

I guess that the those the SC started mid last year till now, especially for gov employment had a different set of check-up, more stringent I believe... ha..ha..


----------



## ascottz

Amma said:


> Star Psy,
> 
> Six whole months since applying for security clearance and the Ministry has STILL not got back to the University. Although I've kept myself very busy, I've left that door slightly open in case security clearance does come through as I've very keen on working in the UAE again.
> 
> Star Psy, what ever happened with you? Did you get your clearance or have you given up and moved on?
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience of waiting a ridiculous amount of time for clearance?
> 
> Amma


Hi, why does the Ministry need to check with the Uni if the certs were attested?
Am I missing something?


----------



## whity

Hello,

I am already working in Abu dhabi and have finished the interview for one of the Government org. I wanted to know whether holding valid UAE visa helps for security clearance..

Also what are the things that are checked as part of security clearance? Any idea how much time is it going to take for the same.


----------



## whity

whity said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am already working in Abu dhabi and have finished the interview for one of the Government org. I wanted to know whether holding valid UAE visa helps for security clearance..
> 
> Also what are the things that are checked as part of security clearance? Any idea how much time is it going to take for the same.


Can someone help/advise?


----------



## Star_Psy

*Welcome to the club!!! Membership is free, ...and involuntary.*



whity said:


> Can someone help/advise?


Hi,

Having joined the forum in October of 2013, I consider myself an expert on this particular topic. There are certainly many other members here that know what I do _and_ once knew more on this topic than I did. Thanks to these helpful members, I can guarantee that the information I'm about to give you is 100% correct. 

First, let me briefly introduce myself. In August of 2013 I was offered a faculty position at a government run university in Abu Dhabi. This position, as you can probably guess, requires a security clearance. It has now been almost 7 months since my attested documents have been submitted. I am still waiting. 

Now here's the scoop. This is based on my experience and a comprehensive knowledge of all the threads on this topic.

No one except the relevant government authorities know what these checks entail. You cannot contact these government authorities. Your potential employer has no control or influence over this process. Some people have received their clearance in a matter of days, while others have waited for months. People who have been denied received no explanation. There is no appeal process. You, as an individual, can do nothing but wait. The process itself seems arbitrary.

The next piece of information is particularly relevant to your situation. There have been reports of denials for people already working in the UAE. So, it seems that having a visa, and - for some - passing a previous security check, has no bearing on subsequent applications. It is truly a painful process for many. 

I know this is not what you want to hear. I am pretty sure you'll be waiting for someone else to reply with a more definite and optimistic answer. I emphatically welcome and look forward to someone who can point out errors in my post.

There is an exception to what I mentioned above. I must tell you the truth on everything so that you are completely informed. This information is as follows:

A respected member of this forum *did* give some specific guidance on this issue. I believe it is invaluable and helps one in understanding the whole security check process. If you can understand this guidance you're gold. The guidance is as follows:

*How long is a piece of string?*

I don't know the answer to that. All I know is that someone in the UAE has the string, ...somewhere, ...hopefully, ...maybe. I gave them documents, not string. Somehow the documents probably turned into string and I just don't know where they put it. Maybe it turned into dental floss, a shoestring, or something like that. If that did happen, I think I'd prefer the shoestring over dental floss. Dental floss can be pretty long. Given how long I've been waiting, the UAE authorities might want me to brush my teeth more often. I wasn't smiling in the picture I submitted though. That's probably it.

Yes, I am trying to cope. It's difficult.


----------



## whity

Star_Psy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having joined the forum in October of 2013, I consider myself an expert on this particular topic. There are certainly many other members here that know what I do _and_ once knew more on this topic than I did. Thanks to these helpful members, I can guarantee that the information I'm about to give you is 100% correct.
> 
> First, let me briefly introduce myself. In August of 2013 I was offered a faculty position at a government run university in Abu Dhabi. This position, as you can probably guess, requires a security clearance. It has now been almost 7 months since my attested documents have been submitted. I am still waiting.
> 
> Now here's the scoop. This is based on my experience and a comprehensive knowledge of all the threads on this topic.
> 
> No one except the relevant government authorities know what these checks entail. You cannot contact these government authorities. Your potential employer has no control or influence over this process. Some people have received their clearance in a matter of days, while others have waited for months. People who have been denied received no explanation. There is no appeal process. You, as an individual, can do nothing but wait. The process itself seems arbitrary.
> 
> The next piece of information is particularly relevant to your situation. There have been reports of denials for people already working in the UAE. So, it seems that having a visa, and - for some - passing a previous security check, has no bearing on subsequent applications. It is truly a painful process for many.
> 
> I know this is not what you want to hear. I am pretty sure you'll be waiting for someone else to reply with a more definite and optimistic answer. I emphatically welcome and look forward to someone who can point out errors in my post.
> 
> There is an exception to what I mentioned above. I must tell you the truth on everything so that you are completely informed. This information is as follows:
> 
> A respected member of this forum *did* give some specific guidance on this issue. I believe it is invaluable and helps one in understanding the whole security check process. If you can understand this guidance you're gold. The guidance is as follows:
> 
> *How long is a piece of string?*
> 
> I don't know the answer to that. All I know is that someone in the UAE has the string, ...somewhere, ...hopefully, ...maybe. I gave them documents, not string. Somehow the documents probably turned into string and I just don't know where they put it. Maybe it turned into dental floss, a shoestring, or something like that. If that did happen, I think I'd prefer the shoestring over dental floss. Dental floss can be pretty long. Given how long I've been waiting, the UAE authorities might want me to brush my teeth more often. I wasn't smiling in the picture I submitted though. That's probably it.
> 
> Yes, I am trying to cope. It's difficult.



I thought someone would say, it will be faster. 

Will see what happens. Thanks for your time. Appreciate that.

And the string "theory" was hilarious.


----------



## whity

To make things worse, there is a new clinic opening up in Abu dhabi called Cleveland.

It is expected to employ lot of foreign medical practitioners. This clinic is under the government and thus the security clearance would be required.

Those whoever started early, I don't know whether its good or bad.

The total no. of intake I heard is 4K.


----------



## Star_Psy

*Logic behind the UAE security check*



ascottz said:


> Hi, why does the Ministry need to check with the Uni if the certs were attested?
> Am I missing something?


The UAE security check is an *arbitrary and mysterious* process. It *requires *that attested documents be submitted as part of it. 

*Why does the Ministry need to check with the Uni if the certs were attested?* 

The answer is as following. Please note this is a definitive answer with no pun intended.

Neither the applicant nor potential employer knows who the Ministry is contacting, ...if anyone at all.

As a rule of thumb, why questions will get you nowhere in relation to the UAE security check. That's because no one knows anything. I just hope that's excluding the people who are conducting the checks.


----------



## ammar.tahtamouni

*Ammar*



Star_Psy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having joined the forum in October of 2013, I consider myself an expert on this particular topic. There are certainly many other members here that know what I do _and_ once knew more on this topic than I did. Thanks to these helpful members, I can guarantee that the information I'm about to give you is 100% correct.
> 
> First, let me briefly introduce myself. In August of 2013 I was offered a faculty position at a government run university in Abu Dhabi. This position, as you can probably guess, requires a security clearance. It has now been almost 7 months since my attested documents have been submitted. I am still waiting.
> 
> Now here's the scoop. This is based on my experience and a comprehensive knowledge of all the threads on this topic.
> 
> No one except the relevant government authorities know what these checks entail. You cannot contact these government authorities. Your potential employer has no control or influence over this process. Some people have received their clearance in a matter of days, while others have waited for months. People who have been denied received no explanation. There is no appeal process. You, as an individual, can do nothing but wait. The process itself seems arbitrary.
> 
> The next piece of information is particularly relevant to your situation. There have been reports of denials for people already working in the UAE. So, it seems that having a visa, and - for some - passing a previous security check, has no bearing on subsequent applications. It is truly a painful process for many.
> 
> I know this is not what you want to hear. I am pretty sure you'll be waiting for someone else to reply with a more definite and optimistic answer. I emphatically welcome and look forward to someone who can point out errors in my post.
> 
> There is an exception to what I mentioned above. I must tell you the truth on everything so that you are completely informed. This information is as follows:
> 
> A respected member of this forum *did* give some specific guidance on this issue. I believe it is invaluable and helps one in understanding the whole security check process. If you can understand this guidance you're gold. The guidance is as follows:
> 
> *How long is a piece of string?*
> 
> I don't know the answer to that. All I know is that someone in the UAE has the string, ...somewhere, ...hopefully, ...maybe. I gave them documents, not string. Somehow the documents probably turned into string and I just don't know where they put it. Maybe it turned into dental floss, a shoestring, or something like that. If that did happen, I think I'd prefer the shoestring over dental floss. Dental floss can be pretty long. Given how long I've been waiting, the UAE authorities might want me to brush my teeth more often. I wasn't smiling in the picture I submitted though. That's probably it.
> 
> Yes, I am trying to cope. It's difficult.




Hi Star_Psy and every body,

Thank you all for sharing your experience about this matter.
My story is not different from yours. I had the interview in Sep. 2013 in a governmental department. one month ago, they requested my attested university degree and I sent it immediately. They did not either contact me or respond my emails since then.

However, as I heard from a friend an Abu Dhabi, the process is like the following:

- After the interview (if you are accepted), they apply for the security clearance which *does not* require the attested university certificates (suppose some one is not educated and wants to work in AD!!! makes sense)
- After security clearance is passed, they apply for the work permit which requires attested educational certificates suitable for the position you are applying for (according to the Ministry of Labor website)
- Then they can apply for your visa and after you arrive to Abu Dhabi, you will go through medical check and if you get good results, the employer will apply for your resident permit.

for my case, I am sure that the delay is not from the department I interviewed in, because the really seem to be very professional people.

also, as far as I know, it takes a long time for hiring in government in most countries.... so we have to keep patience.

If someone has more information or comments on the above steps, please share with us..

wish the best of luck for all of us...


----------



## TheGasman

ammar.tahtamouni said:


> ............
> - After the interview (if you are accepted), they apply for the security clearance which *does not* require the attested university certificates (suppose some one is not educated and wants to work in AD!!! makes sense)
> - After security clearance is passed, they apply for the work permit which requires attested educational certificates suitable for the position you are applying for (according to the Ministry of Labor website)
> - Then they can apply for your visa and after you arrive to Abu Dhabi, you will go through medical check and if you get good results, the employer will apply for your resident permit.................


Right. Had an interview back in Jan, just keep getting emails saying I'm still going through approval processes. Sent over an attested police background check but they've not asked for attested uni certs so I'd guess I'm still going through SC? I'm gathering from what I'm reading here its all smoke and mirrors anyway. Wait and see ...


----------



## Star_Psy

*I like your friend, ...*



ammar.tahtamouni said:


> Hi Star_Psy and every body,
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experience about this matter.
> My story is not different from yours. I had the interview in Sep. 2013 in a governmental department. one month ago, they requested my attested university degree and I sent it immediately. They did not either contact me or respond my emails since then.
> 
> However, as I heard from a friend an Abu Dhabi, the process is like the following:
> 
> - After the interview (if you are accepted), they apply for the security clearance which *does not* require the attested university certificates (suppose some one is not educated and wants to work in AD!!! makes sense)
> - After security clearance is passed, they apply for the work permit which requires attested educational certificates suitable for the position you are applying for (according to the Ministry of Labor website)
> - Then they can apply for your visa and after you arrive to Abu Dhabi, you will go through medical check and if you get good results, the employer will apply for your resident permit.
> 
> for my case, I am sure that the delay is not from the department I interviewed in, because the really seem to be very professional people.
> 
> also, as far as I know, it takes a long time for hiring in government in most countries.... so we have to keep patience.
> 
> If someone has more information or comments on the above steps, please share with us..
> 
> wish the best of luck for all of us...


Is there any way he/she could become privy to more on the process?

Whatever the case, thanks for the info. It sheds a little bit more light on what we're going through.


----------



## sgoldie1983

Hi,

I received my SC after 2 and half months but now I am still waiting on my work visa to allow my to travel. It's a very long and frustrating road unfortunately.


----------



## graham mcgeachy

I've been a contractor in Abu Dhabi for more than three years. Going in-house with the company i am working at, clearance papers have been in for two months and heard nothing (and I'm already working for the same company).


----------



## Star_Psy

*Are we breaking a record here?*



Amma said:


> Star Psy,
> 
> Six whole months since applying for security clearance and the Ministry has STILL not got back to the University. Although I've kept myself very busy, I've left that door slightly open in case security clearance does come through as I've very keen on working in the UAE again.
> 
> Star Psy, what ever happened with you? Did you get your clearance or have you given up and moved on?
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience of waiting a ridiculous amount of time for clearance?
> 
> Amma


It's 7 months today since my docs were submitted. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## graham mcgeachy

Still nothing - I had a friend who took 7 months in 2011 and he received two written rejections. He still got in. But we are in the nuclear industry.....


----------



## ashburn

I recalled a friend in ammroc forum took 6 months, that's the longest I'd seen. 7 months is be coming to a new record..., hopefully its gonna end soon. Btw, i'm comming to 14th weeks now and counting ha ha...


----------



## kirakirahana

I got into this thread while searching for the time frame of the security clearance in abu dhabi. Here's my timeline:

July 23-Offer Received
Eid holidays....
August 3-offer accepted. 
August 3-required documents submitted
August 3-7 the person in charge was on official business trip so my docs were on hold. 
August 13- docs forwarded to HR Officer
August 21-Police letter received (Needed to request police clearance)
August 24-Police Clearance obtained and submitted to company. 
August 24-present: waiting for security clearance 

Im getting impatient. I wanna resin from my current company but the new employer says that i should not resign until they advise me to (after security clearance and contract)

FYI, current company is Government. New company is also Government. 

Waiting. Waiting. Waiting. :'(


----------



## graham mcgeachy

I changed from a contractor to an employee in the same job and my whole proces (including tawteen) took 5 months. Stay with it.


----------



## Star_Psy

13 months and counting. The recruiter at the University doesn't respond to my emails any more. Oh well... lucrative job in Abu Dhabi:rip:


----------



## omnivore

Did you get your SC yet? Wanted to know how long it takes..


----------



## ashburn

omnivore said:


> Did you get your SC yet? Wanted to know how long it takes..


I just got mine 10 days ago...
Felt so good...
I got my offer on 3 nov last year..
If i m not mistaken, my sc was rejected on the first attempt.. and passed on the second.
May be that is why it takes so long.


----------

